# MysticalMind Here...



## MysticalMind (May 19, 2014)

Hi,

I’ve always been a bit reluctant to post on forum websites (not sure why), but here I am. I’ve been thinking about this for a while and figured I might as well. I’ve written a number of stories in the past, but, having read the rules of this website, most of them would not be appropriate.

Basically, I’ve written some stories that might be considered erotic and also some fan fiction, neither of which will be acceptable here. I like to keep a spreadsheet to track my progress, so I’d like to take a moment to say that I’ve written nearly 200,000 words worth of fiction so far, not that the numbers really matter. I don’t want to go into too much detail about my life on other websites, but I will say that I enjoy reviewing the works of others in the hopes that they will improve, but my interests are quite specific so who knows how active I’ll be here.

Since I have an interest in science you may find my contributing in the Research Section. Factual errors tend to annoy me more than spelling and grammar mistakes for some reason. Currently I’m planning a plot for a science fiction story so I imagine I'll be going to Research Section for ideas on it. By the looks of things, it’ll focus on the effects higher gravity has on the human body, but I don’t want to say any more just yet as I’m still deciding on characters and setting, etc. Plus I need to make ten posts.

In the next academic year I aim to join a writing course in the hopes of bettering myself. It’ll be a short part-time course, but useful nonetheless. I want be able to effectively write more than erotica and fan fiction, and I imagine this website can help me along my journey. Interestingly, both of my parents have an interest in joining the publishing industry (they don’t write stories but have good knowledge of certain fields), but I doubt I’ll make enough money from publishing a story myself. I have some ideas but I’m not sure if they’d appeal to a mainstream audience. Plus, I tend to prefer short stories so I’ll need to stay focused one story.

Thank you for taking the time to read this. I hope to contribute more in the coming days, though I've got lots of other things on my list of things to do so we'll see,

MysticalMind


----------



## aj47 (May 19, 2014)

Welcome.  While we are a diverse crowd here, you seem to have interests in the gaps.  I'm sure you can still benefit from hanging out here.

We aren't just serious here, we have games and challenges. If you write non-fiction, there are areas for that here.  There's even a non-fiction challenge.

Again, welcome.  After you have ten posts under your belt, we'll give you the keys to your profile and the Workshop areas.


----------



## Pandora (May 19, 2014)

Hi MysticalMind, lovely screen name. It sounds like you like to learn and this is a great place for that. Your story plot is very interesting, a subject I would like to read. I hope time allows you to come and feel at home here, meet and make friends. It seems to feel less like a forum to me now and more like a party in someone's home, if you can picture that. Deep discussions, music choices played by friends, jokes, games, a great time sharing and enjoying the written word by all.

Welcome to WF, happy to have you here.


----------



## MysticalMind (May 19, 2014)

Thanks. I'm not sure I agree with the party analogy, though it is a nice thought. I think people at a convention/conference might be a better analogy. I am sure I won't have too much trouble, if any at all, integrating here. It seems fairly laid back, and I like that.



Pandora said:


> Hi MysticalMind, lovely screen name. It sounds  like you like to learn and this is a great place for that. Your story  plot is very interesting, a subject I would like to read.



In regards to my plot, as you are intrigued, I will give a few more details. The idea I have relates to the fact that stronger gravity will make humans shorter (but also stronger), as I've done a bit of research into the effects of gravity on humans. There will be much speculation though, since I'm sure you're aware, humans haven't been to any places with higher gravity then the Earth. 

The crux is, humans will have colonised another planet and with that come new problems for humanity. I would want to focus on the discrimination that will inevitably entail, because unfortunately some humans like to be prejudiced. That's the general idea; and I have a vague ending in mind so I need to figure out how I'm going to reach that point. Obviously the more interest there the more inclined I'll be to continue writing.

Over the years I've noticed my plots becoming ever more developed and I feel like this may be my best idea yet. Time will tell of course, and I'm young so I have lots ahead of me and plenty of time left. If I'm going to invest lots of time writing my idea then I'll need to make sure I plan it properly. I have this nagging fear that I may stop the story part way through.


----------



## Bishop (May 19, 2014)

Welcome MysticalMind! You don't always have to post in the sections to get critiques! Sometimes members will be willing to read your work off-site through email or somesuch in order to give you a review of what you're doing. 

Also, I'm always glad to have a fellow sci-fier in the Bishop Army of Science Fiction Writers. We're growing, and we're coming for you, Poetry Section!

Welcome to the writing forums!
Writing Forums: Domain of Bishop's Army of Sci-Fi


----------



## MysticalMind (May 19, 2014)

That's cool; I'm glad to see there are people with a similar mind me!



Bishop said:


> Welcome MysticalMind! You don't always have to post in the sections to get critiques! Sometimes members will be willing to read your work off-site through email or somesuch in order to give you a review of what you're doing.



Thinking about it, I could put a little something on Pastbin or similar I suppose. I'm currently searching the website for advice on narratives. I'm not sure if I want to write in first or third person (I'm not found of second person). I feel that first person might be a bit restrictive - unless my understanding of it is flawed. I've written in first person present continuous tense before and I felt limited to the characters thoughts and sometimes felt that I didn't add enough description of their surroundings. This is because I don't think that they would think certain things, such as giving an extended description of a room or using lots of fancy metaphors and similes.


----------



## Bishop (May 19, 2014)

Second person writing is reserved for things like "Choose your own adventure"  

I agree, first person can be overly restricting and I've only ever used it once or twice, and never for more than a short story. I say, go with third person unless you have a very dire and story-based reason to write in first person.


----------



## PiP (May 19, 2014)

Hi Mystic,

Welcome to WF. If you can't find any information on narratives you can always ask the question on the Writing Discussion forum.

PiP


----------



## MysticalMind (May 19, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Second person writing is reserved for things like "Choose your own adventure"


I knew that much, and I've had a look at some of the interactive stories over at Writing.com and found they weren't for me. I feel as if we might be getting rather sidetracked (away from my introduction), anyway in regards to this:



Bishop said:


> I agree, first person can be overly restricting and I've only ever used it once or twice, and never for more than a short story. I say, go with third person unless you have a very dire and story-based reason to write in first person.



The reason I thought about first person is because it can give a more intimate account. To help a reader to be scared they have to "fall in love with the character". Stephen King said something along those lines in an interview I watched and it made a lot of sense to me. I think that a reader may want to know what a character is thinking since I would like have a lot of emotion the story.

If we want to continue this dialogue perhaps it would be best to do via private messages.


----------



## Bard_Daniel (May 19, 2014)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Nickleby (May 20, 2014)

MysticalMind said:


> I’ve always been a bit reluctant to post on forum websites (not sure why), but here I am.



I can understand your reluctance. I've been using forums since there were forums, and in almost every case I've left because of irreconcilable differences. This place is different. The members are genuinely interested in writing and in treating each other as equals.



MysticalMind said:


> I’ve written some stories that might be considered erotic and also some fan fiction



My position is that any kind of writing helps you learn about writing. For instance, erotica will force you to learn more about imagery and pacing than almost any other genre.



MysticalMind said:


> The idea I have relates to the fact that stronger gravity will make humans shorter (but also stronger), as I've done a bit of research into the effects of gravity on humans.



I'm sure there are several characters you could use as models. One that springs to mind is Charlie-27 from the original Guardians of the Galaxy (a Marvel comics title, not to be confused with the reboot team, who have a movie coming out this summer).

Welcome to Writing Forums.


----------



## Cran (May 20, 2014)

MysticalMind said:


> In regards to my plot, as you are intrigued, I will give a few more details. The idea I have relates to the fact that stronger gravity will make humans shorter (but also stronger), as I've done a bit of research into the effects of gravity on humans.


Yes, that was a disagreement I had with Doc Smith's Valerians (descendants of Dutch human colonists on a high gravity planet) - they wouldn't be near-giants; they'd be more like the Tolkein-style dwarves. Shorter, but denser and heavier; very fast reflexes adapted to the higher free fall accelerations; preferring melee/close quarters or sonic/seismic weapons over ranged/ballistic weapons. They turn up occasionally in my SF universe.   

Welcome to WF.


PS - I'd advise against posting any fan fiction on the forum (Da Rules*), but you have the options of starting (or if one already exists, joining) a *Group* for that sort of stuff. 



_**Fan-Creations: * Fan-fiction and Fan-art are treated equally under  the law as fan-creations; they are potential breaches of copyright  and/or trademark provisions, therefore not allowed on the forum boards,  and will be removed immediately upon discovery. Provision may be made  for fan-creations within members' only Groups, where adequate visibility  limits and disclaimers are included._


----------



## MysticalMind (May 20, 2014)

Cran said:


> PS - I'd advise against posting any fan fiction on the forum (Da Rules*), but you have the options of starting (or if one already exists, joining) a *Group* for that sort of stuff.



I believe I mentioned specifically that I wasn't going to post any fan fiction anywhere in this website in my initial post. I have read the rules.


----------



## thepancreas11 (May 23, 2014)

Being a scientist myself, factual errors and non-sensory when it comes to the physics or logic behind a plot ideal tend to send shivers down my spine as well. I'm a particular stickler for numbers which have no basis (i.e. bearing 187 by 34.2) because it's probably more like adjust course 10 ten degrees west, or something EVEN LESS COMPLICATED THAN THAT like set course for Hawaii; you know the way. But I digress.

You'll find all types here on the site, people that are definitely willing to help you advance yourself as much as you are willing to help advance them. I guess what I'm saying is that the more you put in, the more you get out. Make sense?

Science Fiction will have you reading many writers on this site. Almost everything I write in a large scale (novelesque) is either science fiction or fantasy, so if you want someone to read your work, I would be happy to oblige. Just let me know what I can do.

Toodles!
thepancreas


----------



## Gumby (May 23, 2014)

Hi MM, welcome to the site and yes, your story sounds intriguing.


----------



## AllisonWrites (May 25, 2014)

MysticalMind said:


> The idea I have relates to the fact that stronger gravity will make humans shorter (but also stronger), as I've done a bit of research into the effects of gravity on humans. There will be much speculation though, since I'm sure you're aware, humans haven't been to any places with higher gravity then the Earth.



That sounds really interesting! I used to not be into sci-fi, but my fiance has turned me on to some good books - I like them when they're a bit more realistic, with a twist on the science. Yours is right up that alley. Have you read "The Age of Miracles"? I read it some time ago so my memory is foggy, but it was about something happening to the world so that time slows down, but everyone keeps existing. Not that similar to your idea, but it's good and you might like it!

I can't wait to read some of your work!


----------



## Elvenswordsman (May 25, 2014)

Welcome to WF! I know you'll love it here, we do


----------

